# Archery Connection large money shoot.



## Brian from GA (Jan 21, 2012)

Just posting this for the AC. I will get them to post more info as it comes.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 24, 2012)

There will be a few classes added to this.  All the open classes that are already listed, but traditional and hunter classes have been added.  All the shop vendors have committed to providing donations for drawings of all registered shooters.  This includes Matthews and PSE bows!  Drawings will be limited to amatuer shooting classes only.  If you know you are interested in shooting in this tournament we ask that as many participants pre-register by calling the shop at (334) 480-9997.  

Thanks for posting, Brian.  To view a larger image of this flyer visit Archery Connection's Website!


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 24, 2012)

By the way, we will be shooting Vegas faces.  There will be two scoring rounds and top qualifiers will be in the shootdown.  I'm not 100% positive, but I think the top 10 will be in the shoot down.  Plus, if there is a class with large enough participation that class will be flighted so that more people will have opportunities at big money!


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a chance to shoot at one of the largest indoor facilities in the country!  There's a lot of good hotels and places to eat.  Should be a great shoot for amatuers and pros!


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Jan 28, 2012)

ALRIGHTY THEN WE AFTER IT,SEE YA ON THE LINE FRIENDS


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Jan 30, 2012)

Its growing for a good shoot


----------



## KPreston (Jan 31, 2012)

*Indoor shoot!!!!!!!!!!*

Will there be a old man class for us over 50????---KP---


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure thats a must class just get registered soon ,see ya there


----------



## trubleshooter (Feb 1, 2012)

How much is it to enter?


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 1, 2012)

100.00 & 175.00 pro


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 5, 2012)

First weekend in March is just a few weeks away!


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok folks some good shooters are signing up,should be very interesting to say the least.bring your a game


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 8, 2012)

what is the format? 1 vegas round, 2  vegas rounds, x ring is 10 points, x ring is 11 points, etc.? Any arrow restrictions? Who makes the shoot off? Details Pedro details.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 11, 2012)

2 Vegas rounds, x is 10 points.  top 10 shooters in each class will be in the shootdown on Sunday!  Registrations are coming in along with comittments from top pros that are out in Vegas right now!  It should be an exciting event!


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump for a great shoot


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Feb 15, 2012)

what pro shooters have entered?


----------



## wthunter11 (Feb 15, 2012)

DartonHunter101 said:


> what pro shooters have entered?



Had several commitments from pros in Vegas last week that they would be coming. Names staying secret but it will be a great shoot. Shoot me a pm if you want more info.


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Gillingham,cleland,gelateen,smith,trail,watson,beadough,brooks,cousins & more still signing up,sorry if we butchered some names.lots of shooters calling in & making plans to shoot.for sure going to be a great shoot for pros & ameatures with lots of giveaways from all the sponsors,bows,acc.,targets & more showing up everyday,thanks see ya there


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 20, 2012)

IT WILL BE HERE SOON 12,000.00 CASH WILL BE HANDED OUT TO THE WINNERS,ITS GETTIN CLOSER


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Feb 23, 2012)

Prizes for drawings to be given away at shoot.pse evo,mathews heli, scott releases,morrell targets,bow cases,hats,shirts & more stuff coming!!!!!!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 23, 2012)

Wish that I could make it Steve but our State Indoor is the same weekend.

Maybe next time.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 26, 2012)

Coming up this weekend!  It's going to be great!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 26, 2012)

Coming up this weekend!  It's going to be great!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is lee and tiffany lakosky gonna be there? Hope so, they sure can shoot!


----------



## watermedic (Feb 27, 2012)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Is lee and tiffany lakosky gonna be there? Hope so, they sure can shoot!



HAHA!!! Here is some more  !!!


JP


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry I can't make it, but i'm going to the Georgia state shoot. I'll make it at some point.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 1, 2012)

Starts tomorrow!  Don't miss it!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 7, 2012)

Well,

What gives?

How did it go?

Scores?


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Mar 7, 2012)

www.archeryconnection.net

scores are posted there.


----------



## Senior Pro Shooter (Mar 7, 2012)

We had a great time.  Spent time with some great amatuers and some great pros.  We look forward to next year and hope to see more fine folks shooting.


----------

